
Mozilla partners with news subscription service Scroll to build ad-free internet - snaky
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/26/18241183/news-subscription-service-scroll-partner-mozilla-firefox-ad-free-internet
======
moocowtruck
I already pay a subscription service to be on an ad-free internet; I pay it to
my service provider. I've given up on news on the internet its mostly crap,
and the rest of it has no impact on my daily life, feel way better without it.

